# booter linux sur clef usb sur mac os x



## ballemi (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un portable android et je voudrais formater sa micro usb en plusieurs partitions pour suivre les indications de Bichon.
Pour cela il faudrait que je boote en linux sur mon mac book pro pour utiliser un petit logiciel qui va faire les trois partitions spéciales.
La clef usb est prête, mais je ne sais pas booter dessus (j'ai aussi parrallels et win xp sur mon mac book pro avec Snow Leopard. Je ne sais même pas si c'est possible.
Je désespère et j'ai vraiment besoin d'un coup de main.
Je fais court mais je peux entrer dans les détails si quelqu'un essaye de m'aider
merci d'avance !


----------



## saysk (10 Février 2012)

Très bon article. 
Je suis d'accord avec vous
Merci pour le partage


----------

